# i need this song's album



## Onoktake (Sep 30, 2007)

hello classic music lovers,
i found this music from an old cd but i can not find other albums/ tracks like this. if this is an album, can u please say me the album name. pls pls pls help

and i dont know if it is legal to give this link to others but i must find and buy this album but at first, i have to know the album name.

Electric Dreams: Mozart, Canon in D Minor


----------



## multiplekser (Jul 21, 2007)

There is a movie "Electric Dreams". I can't remember if this Canon is used in the movie, I watched it long ago, but maybe it is.  
And that's not Mozart. It is Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel.


----------



## Onoktake (Sep 30, 2007)

*good,*

thank you for ur help but i need exactly who played this song. i mean the orchestra?


----------

